# Problème Game Center en mode SANBOX (Résolu)



## esales (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

Alors que je jouais à Real Racing 3 (je ne sais s'il y a une relation...), j'ai quitté l'application lors d'une des phases d'attente pour surfer.
A mon retour sur Real Racing, l'appli Game Center c'est ouverte me demandant mon MDP. Pour je ne sais qu'elle raison, j'avais du être déconnecté..
Après avoir remis le MDP, il m'indique que c'est la première fois que j'utilise Game Center.
Stupéfaction. 
J'ai alors remarqué en haut à gauche "SANBOX ....". Après recherche sur le net et si j'ai bien compris, c'est un mode spécifique pour les développeurs (que je ne suis pas). Il semble que ce mode puisse apparaitre sur certain iDevice jailbreaké (ce qui n'est pas mon cas).
J'ai lancé Game Center sur mon iPhone. Dans un premier temps, mon compte est apparu, puis la fenêtre Login/password en mode SANDBOX. Idem sur l'Imac.

Bref, je suppose qu'il y a un soucis avec mon compte Game Center, mais je ne sais pas comment le résoudre. Je n'ai évidement pas envie de perdre mes sauvegardes, mes amis, mes scores etc.. donc je ne souhaite pas réinitialiser mon compte.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------

Aller je me réponds.

J'ai résolu le problème.
J'ai relancé mon TimeCapsule et ma box. Cela m'a permis de retrouver un Game Center en mode normal.
Ne croyant pas aux coïncidences, il devait y avoir un problème dans l'un ou l'autre.

Ca pourra peut-etre servir à quelqu'un un jour....


----------

